
Nobel Prize winner says his new invention will give everyone clean, cheap energy - nickcw
https://www.businessinsider.com/oldest-nobel-prize-winner-arthur-ashkin-optical-tweezers-levitation-2019-1
======
Angostura
An inspiring story and a really interesting sounding invention. Let's hope he
gets its published in Science soon.

